# I Need a DOS Compatable Printer/Copier



## bobsedge (May 16, 2005)

I have what is likely a dumb question!

My Xerox XD100 printer/copier seems to have just bit the dust. I need a laser printer/copier to replace it that will print from an old DOS program I use frequently, via Windows 98SE. Are there printer/copiers on the market these days that will recognize the DOS print command? I would hope to find one with copier features as well. Affordable?

I'll appreciate any thoughts!

Thanks!

Bob J.


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

Most printers you can find on the shelves are DOS compatible.
...but here's the rub...

You can't use a USB connection for DOS printing. Use instead the older cable which connected to your LPT1 port on your computer (the super wide one). With this connection you should have no trouble printing in DOS.

Just to be on the safe side though, purchase the printer from a company with a fair return policy.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You can print to a USB printer from a DOS screen under 98se.
Courtesy of Experts Exchange:


> Print to a USB printer via LPT.
> 
> Yes, I've done this on a Windows 2000 Professional PC. I think it would work on other versions too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Covenant (Apr 2, 2004)

Heh...that's a nice little work-around.


----------



## bobsedge (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the input! 

Given my very out of date DOS "skill," I'll begin by looking for an affordable copier/printer that will still work with a LPT1 port cable.

A fall back might be to repair the old equipment, but at the age of six, it is getting ancient.

Thanks again,

Bob J.


----------

